

My Programming Heroes: Douglas Crockford - jblotus
http://www.jblotus.com/2013/01/05/my-programming-heroes-douglas-crockford/

======
jbrooksuk
Crockford has been criticised so much, but he's a legend, thanks for making
JSON mainstream.

~~~
jblotus
all the greats get criticized

